

Show HN: Moment – A Fun Way to Share Stories - aputinski
https://moment.rocks

======
feroz1
I guess the obvious question is how is this different from Snapchat (minus the
fact Snapchat disappears after x amount of time)? Looks nice!

~~~
aputinski
Thanks, feroz1! In addition to the ephemeral messaging aspect that makes
lightweight chatting fun, Moment also doesn’t require any personal information
to sign up and use, instead it uses a set of unique URLs for chat room access.
And, the GIF-like messages embody a richer chatting experience that I think
add a lot to the interactions you can have with friends through the app.

